# Bolster dog bed recommendations



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm looking into buying yet another (LOL) dog bed. You can never have too many! Niko likes the bolster type beds and since he will be 8 in the fall... thought I would look into a thicker padding maybe orthopedic type.

Has anyone bought any beds that they love?? Just figured I would ask here since I'm sure everyone has dog beds! LOL

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Orvis has some really great dog beds..... I haven't bought one yet, but plan to int he future. They are pretty pricey, so he probably won't get in until chistmas, but Koda also likes the bolsters and they have a memory foam one that is pretty cool. they have a few actually. 









( ^^^ this is the one I have my eye on.... lol


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the ones with a mattress *and* the ortho egg crate foam. In fact, I improved one of our standard issue dog beds by buying an egg crate foam mattress from JoAnns Fabrics and stuffing it in the cover with the worn out mattress.

I used to have something like a bolster bed for Tora, but ended up giving it away because she would smash her head into the crook of it and snore something awful.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Love the Orvis beds.... but very pricey... maybe not this time. Although I could talk myself into it.  

Tanja


----------

